# 72 Pea Picker



## Darthvader (Aug 3, 2016)

Pretty Kool bike. Available if anyone is looking. Just want to show it of. Professional restoration. Just terrific looking PEA Disc.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 3, 2016)

Beautiful bike, really sharp color. The bike lock is a nice add.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 3, 2016)

Beautiful bike you just don't see them like this


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks man it's been a pleasure to stare at. So pretty


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 4, 2016)

Just the color I would want If I wanted a krate! Excellent bike


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 4, 2016)

vastingray said:


> Beautiful bike you just don't see them like this



Have you looked at your collection lately? You own almost all the good ones!


----------



## JimK (Aug 5, 2016)

That is a real beauty! I always wanted one of these, but never did get one (childhood trauma). Thanks for posting it

JimK


----------

